# WTF Dude?



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

So I was at A-Basin yesterday with the girlfriend. We pulled up at about 11 and we were having the obligatory few beers and safety meeting in the car while waiting for the cell phone to charge up a few minutes so the car was still running. In front of me, was a dude (skier) changing at the the trunk of his car. After being parked for not more than 3 minutes the guy shoots me a dirty look and starts yelling at me to "turn the car off and put it in park." I'm like, "It is in park!" The guy continues yelling at me, telling me that I need to turn the car off so I don't accidently put it in Drive and, "take him out at the knees." At this point I'm starting to get pissed off but I politely comply without saying anything even though my cell phone was still dead. My girlfriend asks me what that was about and as I was explaining to her that the guy was worried about being crushed while standing behind his car. As soon as I'm done telling my girlfriend this I turn my head forward and I see this guy staring right at me. I give him a WTF look and he starts yelling again that he's not making it up and that, "It happens every year." I was going to be a dick and ask him if he meant that it happens to him every year but I didn't want to add gas to the fire so I just said, "Yeah, I believe it." and let him walk off. Sorry about the rant, but that's the first time someone actually pissed me off that that bad at A-Basin. Even if he had any actual reason to be worried about me putting the car in drive and crushing him, he didn't have to start off screaming like a douche bag. And on top of it all, if this guy is worried about a one in a billion chance freak accident from happening in the parking lot wtf is he doing going skiing? Somebody should tell this guy if he is this worried about fucking up his legs this bad than maybe skiing is not the sport for him. Come to think of it, he did have knee pads on!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a similar story (non snowboarding related). I was looking for a parking spot at the local Sam's Club and had my windows down with my music up loud. Mind you, I just gotten off the freeway so that is the reason for my music being loud. I didn't think to turn it down. It wasn't absurdly loud or anything though seeing as how I have stock speakers/woofers.

First of all, this old lady was walking in the middle of the parking row pushing her cart. Second, she was pushing her cart at the pace of a snail. I'm following really slow waiting for her to move out of the way when she suddenly stops. She then turns around at me and yells, "TURN THAT NOISE DOWN! IT'S REALLY OBNOXIOUS!". In hindsight, I had plenty of options response-wise. But alas, I simply complied out of my kind respect for the grumpy elderly folk.

Some people are just plain comical this way.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh A basin when all the assholes turn up. I've dealt with that guys kind before my response is to back up and forward a few times and let them know I can drive then put on some W.A.S.P. fuck like a beast and scream "sorry man can't hear you I'm in the fucking zone". Fuck em dude live your life. I've probably been behind more cars on more days at the basin than him and never once have I been squished. DId have my car rear ended at the gas pump in Silverthorne last year though because some dumbass woman left it in driver on a hill when she went to pump gas.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

If you werent drinking or toking it'd be alot easier to tell him to fuck off. Being that you were its probably best that you complied with the maniac.

But really, if I thought that the dude behind me might take me out by the knees I'd probably move outta the way.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I often have "adults" talk to me as if I'm some idiot kid due to my appearance. I've been into board sports since before puberty, I look young and I frequently wear "board sports clothing," so I understand why they would think that I am, but even if I was a kid, it wouldn't give them the right to speak in a derogatory manner. In this case, I would have obliged, but I would have politely pointed out his approach as well.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

People fly off the handle for the stupidest shit these days. That was probably the least risky position that guy was in all day.

Also, and I know its not the point, but doesn't your cig lighter still work if the car isn't running? Like if your key is turned to "acc".


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Last week as I was leaving work going down the escalator, some woman had parked herself on the left while talking to her friend on the right. It's not a really big deal except that this escalator is leading to the seabus and sometimes getting or missing the sailing is measured in seconds. People understand this and adhere to the "stand right walk left" rule.

So I said "excuse me", expecting her to move. Nothing. "Excuse me" again, louder. Nothing. So I shrugged and squeezed between her and her friend. No kidding, as I continued down the stairs, she exclaimed loudly after me "EXCUSE ME! WHERE ARE YOUR MANNERS?". So I turned around and said "EXCUSE ME, where are YOURS? Stand right walk left is not difficult. Everyone else has figured it out." It shut her up, thank god. Especially since she had a pretty good view down the rest of the escalator of people all standing on the right 

But the point (yeah, like grampa Simpson, I eventually get to the point) is that quite often the people squawking the most loudly about others' behaviour are the most badly behaved of the lot. They're just too oblivious to notice.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Music Moves said:


> I often have "adults" talk to me as if I'm some idiot kid due to my appearance. I've been into board sports since before puberty, I look young and I frequently wear "board sports clothing," so I understand why they would think that I am, but even if I was a kid, it wouldn't give them the right to speak in a derogatory manner. In this case, I would have obliged, but I would have politely pointed out his approach as well.


Try being nearly 30 and getting called kid all the time. What just because I don't wear Mountain Hardwear and ride a Jones board I"m a kid?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Try being nearly 30 and getting called kid all the time. What just because I don't wear Mountain Hardwear and ride a Jones board I"m a kid?


Lol, I'll plead the 5th on my age...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry but there is no way I'm shutting my car off!!! I would go about my business. If he continued to complain, I would have asked him politely to step to the side to change into his gear if he was that afraid of being hit by a parked car.

That is just to funny to reply to, what part of God's great gift was this guy.....


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

sook said:


> People fly off the handle for the stupidest shit these days. That was probably the least risky position that guy was in all day.
> 
> Also, and I know its not the point, but doesn't your cig lighter still work if the car isn't running? Like if your key is turned to "acc".


My battery is on its last leg and it's also powering two amplifiers. Without the car running I can only have it the acc position for about 10-15 minutes on a warm day before i have to worry about it not starting again. If I could keep it on acc than it would have made this situation a less of a pain in the ass, although it wouldn't have made this guy any less of a dick. 



Music Moves said:


> I often have "adults" talk to me as if I'm some idiot kid due to my appearance. I've been into board sports since before puberty, I look young and I frequently wear "board sports clothing," so I understand why they would think that I am, but even if I was a kid, it wouldn't give them the right to speak in a derogatory manner. In this case, I would have obliged, but I would have politely pointed out his approach as well.


I'm only 24 but I'm slightly bald and have a full beard. On top of that I wasn't even wearing anything too steezy that day. I don't think I looked really looked like a "kid" or wore anything "offensive" by any stretch of the imagination so I don't know if thats what caused him to get sand in his vagina. 



slyder said:


> Sorry but there is no way I'm shutting my car off!!! I would go about my business. If he continued to complain, I would have asked him politely to step to the side to change into his gear if he was that afraid of being hit by a parked car.
> 
> That is just to funny to reply to, what part of God's great gift was this guy.....


I wish I could have just kept my car on and went about my business but this guy wasn't just complaining, he was SCREAMING. He definitely got the attention of everyone else in the vicinity of his car.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Let him keep screaming next time man. I hate A basin on the weekends this time of year too many dumb fucks that claim they're "local die hard skiers/riders". Yep so die hard I never saw them once this winter.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope you dont drive a Toyota Camry! Wouldn't be surprised the dude nearly had a stupid heart attack standing in front of you if you drove a Camry.. remember Toyota's controversial "acceleration problem"?  

Kidding aside, that was totally uncalled for and you probably should have told him to Fuck off.. but I applaud you for having the patience of a saint.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Reminds me of when I had the "Worship Satan" and "Jesus loves you because everyone else thinks you're an asshole" stickers on my deck back in the late 90's. Religious people would always freak out on me. I need to bring back the Worship Satan too many god squaders up here.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> The guy continues yelling at me, telling me that I need to turn the car off so I don't accidently put it in Drive and, "take him out at the knees."


That's fucking hilarious! You should have just put it in drive and slowly crept toward his "knees" lol.

I had similar story that happened about a week ago. I was on my drive way changing the oil on my bike and had my dog out chilling on my yard. I went into the house to grab something and I heard some barking so I ran out. And I see my lesbian neighbor struggling to hold her dogs back while my dog stares at her from the curb. She's screaming frantically "GET YOUR FUCKING DOG AWAY BEFORE MY DOG KILLS HIM OR KILLS ME, FUCK!!!". During this I am apologizing and yell at my dog to get in the house. Then I go back to what I was doing and that dumb bitch is still in the street yelling fuck this fuck that blah blah blah keep your dog on a leash blah blah fuck fuck fuck. I was completely ignoring her and after a little I told her to relax and she responded "WHAT THE FUCK? I NEED TO RELAX?" and I replied "yeah" and went into my house. When I went back out she was gone. I wasn't surprised by her reaction because this isn't the first time she has acted like a hooligan.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

You guys have some really angry people aorund you!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Last week out playing a round of golf with a couple of buds for shits and giggles. I'm a badass golfer....300+ swings for 9. So I'm carrying a driver, 8 iron and putter...don't need no stinking bag for 3 sticks. This old lady golfer comes from another from a nearby tee to our green and starts yelling and ranting right in my face that I am not properly attired (jeans and t-shirt) to play golf at their club; that they require a collared shirt, golf shoes and a bag. Buds are laughing their asses off; I'm abit dumbfounded thinking to myself...who the fuck are you, I paid stupid money to play a round and nobody at the shop when I paid my fee said a thing about proper fucking attire and a bag. Well, I was polite and begged ignorance and she stomped off grumbling back to her tee. The rest of the round was pretty funny...us acting like all hot ass pros with a wedgie up our ass...she kept her eye on us and was quite pissed off.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Last month some old bitch up at Alyeska went absolutely apeshit over my red hoody with the yellow hammer and sickle Soviet emblem and CCCP under it. She walked up to me in the lift line and asked why I would wear a horrible "sweater" like that. I calmly replied, "because I am a Communist" and she them proceeded to sputter and rant obscenities at me. I then told her that I was here by invitation of Sarah Palin because she could see me from her house and I could see Alaska from my house and that she better treat me nice or I would send a couple of KGB agents to her house to interrogate her. It was funny as hell; I thought she was going to stroke right there at chair 4....:laugh:



Yeah, try talking to someone who lived in the Soviet Union during those years. I work with a guy who live in Ukraine for most of his life. There are a lot of people who have since emmigrated here that have very legitimate gripes with the USSR and I'm not at all surprised that someone gave you shit for it. It probably won't be the last time either, so get used to it.

You might change your perspective on the matter if you make the effort to learn something about the political symbol you are wearing. you may think that your response (as you described it) was facetious yet harmless, but I would be careful reacting that way around Russians, Poles, Romanians, etc

Many eastern europeans find it as offensive as the nazi swastika. No lie.... and your ignorance of (recent) history won't save you from them causing problems for you


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I got this wolf. LOL

Obviously you don't pay much attention to snow wolf's posts anywhere else in the forum or you would realize

A: He is Far from ignorant and I am certain he is well read on the history both old and recent of the former Soviet Union. 

B: He doesn't give a fuck what anyone thinks of him. He does things his way, and if you don't like that, well, I guess you might wanna look another direction...

He will enlighten you further soon, I am sure.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmmm. Do I want butter & salted, or just butter?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

it's getting juicy keep it going


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> She was 100% American red neck tea bagger and knows nothing about Soviet politics.


Understatement du jour. If she's a tea-bagger, she knows nothing about _anything_ to do with politics, economics, sociology, history, religion, or breathing without written instructions (assuming she can read).

I wonder if you did a study of the Westboro baptists and teabaggers, would you find a lot of people belong to both? Or at least support both?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Seeing as how you are part *Russian* and not Polish, Ukrainian, Romanian, or any of the other countless eastern bloc countries that the Russians supressed into servitude... you have apparently missed the entire fucking point.

So yes, you ARE ignorant and I suggest that you plant your nose in a history book or two before you spout off about knowing the hearts and minds of the people that your ancestors oppressed.

Stick to snowboarding and away from other topics. You don't seem like a very well rounded guy (see our last discussion on waterproof clothing, heat transfer and thermodynamics).

-EDIT-
I'd be glad to recommend some books for you. Just let me know


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

fattrav: where the heck is the popcorn you were supposed to bring?? It's almost to the climax.. hurry the hell up man.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

WTF? Do you think I got the name fattrav by sharing my food?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

fattrav said:


> WTF? Do you think I got the name fattrav by sharing my food?


I thought you got that nickname from suffering from puff penis.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I thought you got that nickname from suffering from puff penis.


Now, don't make shit up. You know that happened when I got that STI from Shaun Whites tight little vagina. Bottom line...Don't do it in the park.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> "Puff Penis"?????.........:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Finally! Back on topic....


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Try being nearly 30 and getting called kid all the time. What just because I don't wear Mountain Hardwear and ride a Jones board I"m a kid?


Try being 32 and being called a kid all the time, even by people younger than me.

If this guy that OP is talking about knows it "happens every year" he should've used his fucking head and moved the second you pulled in.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

schmitty34 said:


> Finally! Back on topic....


This thread definitely took an interesting detour. :thumbsup:As soon as Snowolf got antagonized for no reason I knew it was going to get good. :laugh: I'm still waiting for an interesting rebuttal from Tarzanman. :dunno:


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I still get that shit at 45. My 27 year old buddy hates it when we go to the bar and I get carded but he doesn't because he looks old.......:laugh:
> 
> This guy who got all twitchy has far bigger issues than the age of the OP. Paranoid fucks like this hide their issues behind bigotry in a lame attempt to appear "normal". I am very passive aggressive with freaks like this and will do more of what is pissing them off. The longer he squawked, the longer I would have idled the car. I truly enjoying pissing people like this off.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: The truly badass don't talk shit, they do shit 

I would've left the car idling, turned up the stereo, got out, and proceeded to change into my boots in front of my car. The whole time with a lunatic grin on my face, not saying a word


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait so this guy has less days than I got on my weakest season and he's trying to tell me about Breck? WTF for some reason I figured this guy had actually snowboarded a long time. Fucking gaper don't ever try to tell me about mountain life or the mountains I live in ever again. Fucking douche bag.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm surprised, I thought he'd come to his own defense by now. I guess he has nothing to say. :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

hands on education > googled education


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

This thread has left me speechless.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Is there a necromancer loose? How do these all these old threads around here keep getting bumped?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Is there a necromancer loose? How do these all these old threads around here keep getting bumped?


It is halloween. I sent a snow pumpkin picture to someone looking at some pants I am selling....


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

There's another thread that was bumped from two thousand and fucking eight about "skill levels" and the guy is asking about board advice for a new rider. Seriously, if this board is going go all The Walking Dead, I am going to need time to go buy more .40S&W JHP and maybe pick up a Cold Steel Brooklyn Smasher.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

_ E D I T : _


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

WasatchMan said:


> Wow....
> 
> 
> _Tarzanman - the scum of the internet since 2008_


Scum? Dude is dumb, can't argue well, but to character him as scum is a little extreme. Compassion and understanding is hard, hatred and anger is easy.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

i got nothing


----------



## oatenshiro (Feb 4, 2011)

So far the people on the slopes have been surprisingly more nice to me than the average person I would run into the street. For exception of course for one guy. 
Me and a friend were doing a green slope to learn on a hill that was steep enough we were aware it was a hill so. On one run down it near the end of the night some guy for some reason decided he would teach his kids to go down it by completely crossing it back and forth horizontally without ever looking up hill. My friend was ahead of me and goes flat on his back to avoid avoid the kids and their father. I, behind him dodged him and the kid by reverting to the side(or whatever the term is in snowboarding) and finishing the hill switch. The guy ends up yelling at my friend that he needs to get lessons and that he'll get us thrown out for going down the hills without lessons. We can barely afford the sport at all, lessons are very out of the question. We've never hit anyone and we have successfully developed the skills to avoid people, but when it seems like the people are trying to get hit....


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Its pretty hard to accidentally put it in drive. You have to push the brake and then push in the button on the shift and then happen to hit drive. Then not realize you're not moving forward slowly, then the skier would have to stand there and watch you hit him. Sounds like a retard. If you're really gonna be that anal then you should wear a helmet when walking cause you could fall and hit your head. People are crazy dude, let them live in their fantasy world.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Anyway, let`s not start bashing people again, this is water under the bridge.


Snowolf no offense intended here, but this last post is a little like saying "lets not fight anymore, your an OK guy"
when some dude is lying unconscious bleeding at your feet after a serious ass whooping.

Anyway all self inflicted. 

Tarzanman you bring it on yourself. I have only been on the forum a month or so and you keep posting shit that invites the ass whoopings.

Does provide entertaining threads for the rest of us though:thumbsup:.

Anyway as for this thread I would love to add a story of some asshole here in Japan, but just don't come across any (yet). 
I do pick my mountains carefully, but in general its almost the opposite where people are too polite.

Example. I and a friend are enjoying one of my favorite slackcountry routes down a fairly mellow chute. It merges with another valley half way down and at that point some other slackcountry riders are coming down at he same time from the other valley.
We greet each other as is customary here. Then its like "you go first man", "no you get priority you were here first".
This goes on for ages until I convinced them we wanted to chill and enjoy the stillness for 5 mins before continuing.

A good problem to have I guess.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Never been there but I hear that the Japanese culture is very respectful and friendly. Any Japanese people I meet here are some of the nicest folks. I had one of the funnest lessons last year. It was a group of 23 Japanese flight school students from Hillsboro Aviation here in Portland. All of them were in training to eventually work for Japan Airlines. I am a private pilot with an instrument rating myself and am an aspiring flight instructor (why I became a snowboard instructor originally to gain instructor experience).
> 
> Through the lesson, I was able to use analogies relating to flying for learning to snowboard. At the top of the lift I was giving each one of them "landing clearance" to dismount the lift. When teaching them to link turns I was calling out headings to them...."Japan Air 123 turn to 270"... I don`t think I ever laughed so much in a 2 hour lesson ever; these cats were so much fun to ride with and they really had fun with the whole aviation angle to learning to ride...:thumbsup:


That's pretty cool.


----------

